# Brute Force A-Arm Gut Kit



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Was looking thru ebay tonite and came across this and thought I would share... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ASR-...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43a009655a

Looks like it mite be a good alternative to some of the other rebuild kits out there that just replace the oem setup with with all those needle bearings/ball joints ect that dont hold up for very long. This kit just might last for a while, especially if you install some greese zerks...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Not a bad price! I made my own like that at work


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

While working at the U of Michigan in the engineering department , I ran across the suspension guy for their baja racing team, and posed the question. Needle bearings or bushings? He said, 10 to 1, the teams are using delrin bushings. They are easily made and last longer. My next rebuild will be bushings.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

edtman said:


> While working at the U of Michigan in the engineering department , I ran across the suspension guy for their baja racing team, and posed the question. Needle bearings or bushings? He said, 10 to 1, the teams are using delrin bushings. They are easily made and last longer. My next rebuild will be bushings.


Mine too.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anything will last long as long as you got grease zerks. If kawi would have used poly bushings or delrin bushings with zerks we all would still have original front end parts haha. I ordered the lower rebuild kit from all balls or epi that fit the 700 vforce and installed grease zerks. So far so good.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't like the thermoplastic bushing in this kit. For $109 you would think they would be bronze or atleast brass.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> I don't like the thermoplastic bushing in this kit. For $109 you would think they would be bronze or atleast brass.


Believe it or not, the nylon or delrin bushings out-last any metal bushings 8 to 1 because they are self-lubercating...meaning as they wear, the partcals become a lubercant...kinda like graphite. Add zerks...and that helps push-out dirt and water making them go even longer..maybe 10 to 1.


----------

